# Waterdeep/Undermountain PbP [Full]



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 22, 2005)

Greetings,

I am looking for six characters who woould be willing to brave the dangers of the Undermountain. Sound like fun? Then please apply...the Undermountain awaits.

Rules: 3.5
28 Point Buy
Max HP at first level
180 GP for Equipment 
Races: All FR races that are not greater than +1ecl...if you choose a +1ecl race you start with -1000xp
Home Regions: Any that are near Waterdeep...nobody can be from Skullport
Books Used: All FR, Complete Books, and the Race Books (no new PC races)

I'll Choose six best characters...good luck!
PC's Accepted [Player]
Luth Stonar N Human Male Cleric of Grumbar [Isida Kep'Tukari]
Garret Thorngage N Stoutheart Halfling Male Rogue [Unleased]
Gorstag Buckman LN Human Male Warmage [Lefferts]
Movox of Hoar LG Half-Orc Male Paladin [Verbatim]
Mardin Nalik LG Gold Dwarf Male Fighter [Jdvn1]
Lagan Stonecutter LG Sheild Dwarf Male Wizard (Evoker) [Steve Jung]

Alt Players[Player]
Rurik Taklar ?? Shield Dwarf Male Fighter [Slientspace]
Galadath N Wood Elf Male Druid [Strahd]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm _really_ tempted to join this...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Do we need all the FR books?


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 22, 2005)

Chosen of Valkur said:
			
		

> I'll Choose six best characters...good luck!




You mean the best background story?

I am assuming starting at level one.

I might try to get something together, although I am not the greatest at background stories.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

Undermountain hmm?  Never played that, but I'm a sucker for FR.  Lemme see what I want to be...  I'm going to be a human cleric of Grumbar from The North.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2005)

i'd like to play a dwarf fighter, later going for wizard and runesmith (races of stone)


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2005)

My first thought was to try a Fighter 1/Wizard 4/Runesmith 1. Then either continue wizard or go eldritch knight. But I'm also looking at creating an earth and stone-focused dwarf - maybe Deep Diviner (Underdark) or Earth Dreamer (Races of Stone). Also looking at earth spell feat from Races of Stone. There are a lot of abilities there which boost caster level when in contact with earth and stone - I might go for maximizing those abilities and forget the fighter/runesmith/eldritch knight idea. I could also do a little of each I guess, the concepts complement each other nicely I think.  All of this is very far off in the future, but they will be goals and dreams for the young dwarf


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey, I'll join with a wood elf Druid.
Do you want us to post the characters here or are you going to open a thread
in the rouge's gallery


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 23, 2005)

> You mean the best background story?




You don't have to be the greatest writer (heck I'm not)...I'm just looking for really good FR flavored PCs. That is the most important thing I'm looking for.



> I am assuming starting at level one.




Exactly, sorry wasn't really clear about that 



> Do we need all the FR books?




No just use what you have for books, you don't need all the books.

Also, just post your characters here. 

One more thing, you can take the regional bonus equipment as well for your PC from your home region, Undermountain is a nasty place...you will need it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Chosen, I have a question.  My character will be from The North, and one of the possible regional equipment is a choice between a MW battleaxe, MW, heavy mace, or a MW longsword.  However, one of the domains my character has chosen is the Metal domain, which includes proficiency and Weapon Focus in my choice of hammer.  Is there anyway that instead of a MW heavy mace I could choose for my regional equipment a MW warhammer?  If not, that's cool, I just wanted to ask.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 23, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Chosen, I have a question. My character will be from The North, and one of the possible regional equipment is a choice between a MW battleaxe, MW, heavy mace, or a MW longsword. However, one of the domains my character has chosen is the Metal domain, which includes proficiency and Weapon Focus in my choice of hammer. Is there anyway that instead of a MW heavy mace I could choose for my regional equipment a MW warhammer? If not, that's cool, I just wanted to ask.




A MW Warhammer is cool with me as an alternate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 23, 2005)

Okiday, here's the first cut of my character.

*Luth Stonar
Male Human Cleric 1 of Grumbar*
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Patron Deity:* Grumbar
*Region:* The North
*Height:* 7' 2''
*Weight:* 264lbs
*Hair:* Blonde
*Eyes:* Gray
*Age:* 22

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points]  
*Dex:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [5 points] 
*Int:* 11 (+0) [3 points]  
*Wis:* 15 (+2) [8 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Extra feat at first level, 4 extra skill points at first level, 1 additional skill point at each level thereafter.  Divine spells, turn undead, Cavern (grants stonecunning abilitiy) and Metal (grants proficiency and Weapon Focus with choice of hammer) domains (PGtF).  Stonecunning - +2 on Search checks to notice unusual stonework.  Can make a Search check if he comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework, and can use Search to find stonework traps like a rogue does.  He can intuit his depth underground.  Jotunbrud feat (RaoF) allows to be treated as Large if advantageous (during bull rush, grapple, creature attempting to swallow).  Earth Heritage feat (PlHb) gives Luth a +4 bonus to avoid being tripled or bull rushed while standing on the ground.  He also gains a +1 on weapon damage rolls if both him and his opponent touch the ground.  

*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1
*HP:*9
*AC:* 14 (+0 Dex, +4 armor) [touch 10, flat-footed 14]
*ACP:* -4
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft (20 ft. with armor)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +4 [+2 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB:* +0
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d8+3/x3/B, MW warhammer wielded two-handed)  
*Ranged Atk:* +0 (1d4+3/x2/50 ft./B, sling)

*Skills:*
Concentration +4 [3 ranks, +1 Con]
Craft (blacksmithing) +5 [2 ranks, +1 Int, +2 MW tools]
Knowledge (history) +4 [3 ranks, +1 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]]

*Feats:*
Jotunbrud (1st level, regional, RaoF)
Earth Heritage (PlHb) (1st level human bonus)
Martial Weapon Proficiency (warhammer) (Metal domain bonus) 
Weapon Focus (warhammer) (Metal domain bonus)

*Languages:*  Common, Illuskan, Giant

*Spells Prepared* – Cavern and Metal domains
Save DC +2
0th - _create water, detect magic, read magic._
1st – _divine favor, sanctuary.  (D) – magic weapon._

*Equipment*
*MW warhammer* – regional equipment (5 lbs)
*Sling and 30 sling bullets* – 3sp (15 lbs)
*Scale mail* – 50gp (30 lbs)
*Iron holy symbol of Grumbar* - 5gp (1 lb)
*Belt pouch* - 1gp (1/2 lb)
*Traveler’s outfit* - free
*Backpack* - 2gp (2 lbs)
~*Bedroll* - 5sp (5 lbs)
~*MW Blacksmithing tools* – 55gp (5 lbs)
~*Waterskin* – 1gp (4 lbs)
~*50 ft. hempen rope* – 1gp (10 lbs)
~*Tenday’s worth of trail rations* – 5gp (10 lbs)
~*Cold weather outfit* – 8gp (7 lbs)
~*5 sacks* – 5sp (2 ½ lbs)
~*Hooded lantern* – 7gp (2 lbs)
~*10 flasks of oil* – 1gp (10 lbs)

*Total weight carried:* 105 lbs, medium load.

*Money*
42gp, 7sp

*Appearance:*  Luth is a very tall and broad man, heavily muscled, with a shock of pale blonde hair and a pair of intense steely-gray eyes.  He claims that far back in his bloodline he has stone giant ancestry, and few dare to dispute the claim of a man that stands head and shoulders above most others.  He wears well-worn scale mail, and carries at his side a large warhammer engraved with the symbol of Grumbar.  The same symbol wrought in iron is hung around his neck.  

*Personality:*  Luth is an honorable and stoic man, given to doing things in the proven fashion, reluctant to accept anything new or radical.  He is rather given to setting things back to rights than to create something new, more likely to sue for peace rather than war, and able and willing to back up his beliefs with a large hammer.  He has little experience with diverse peoples, but tends to judge people on merit and their actions rather than rumor.  He would rather see something with his own two eyes before believing it.

*Background:* Luth grew up along the Savage Frontier in the North.  A wild and cold land, barely touched by the hand of man, Luth learned early the necessary skills of survival.  Like his father, it was clear he was touched by the blood of stone giants, as was evidenced by his enormous size and stability upon the ground.  He joined in the tasks of his town, logging, hunting, trapping, but found his own niche in the fires of the forge.  

A local priest of Grumbar tested the lad and found him of the proper mindset and temperament to join the priesthood.  The priest, Nolath, took him to the great Stonehold of Grumbar near his village and showed him the strength, stability, and power of his god.  Luth felt it resonating deep inside him; he felt as if he had been waiting to join them his entire life, but he didn’t know where to go.  Nolath ordained him into the order and taught him the mysteries of the Earthlord.

Recently Luth was sent on a mission to the fluid and changeable Waterdeep in order to see the terrible consequences of change.  The experience so far hasn’t been pleasant…

RaoF = Races of Faerun, PGtF = Player's Guide to Faerun, PlHb = Planar Handbook, my one option.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2005)

While I don't have my RaoF here with me at the moment, I would like to try my hand at a gold elf Sorc who has a strong fascination with the alchemical arts.

I would be extremely greatful if someone could put the gold elf stats here if they could.

He would be the "gadget" guy for the party for lack of a better phrase, and his spells would be more defensive and utility based.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Gold Elf or Sun Elf is +2 Int and -2 Con *instead* of the +2 Dex and -2 Con, but otherwise identical to the PHB Elf.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info...will get to work on char now...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2005)

Small mistake up there... it's -2 Con not -2 Str (sorry ).

So basically just +2 Int instead of +2 Dex.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update...

*gets back to work*


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 24, 2005)

After breaking out my books and trying to map the char in my mind, some different spins came to me.

1)Gold Elf: Sorc/alch- the original concept and fun to play as long as I have down time to make all the alch stuff.

2)Gold Elf: Wiz/Priest of Labelas Enorath/Mystic Theurge- For some reason playing a priest of a god of time when you are among the longest lived races on the planet seems like fun. Afterall, you would have alot of time on your hands to do whatever you wanted to do...

3)Earth Genasi Fighter also a follower of Grumbar who has came with Luth to Waterdeep.

I know #3 has nothing to do with the Sun Elf idea, but it was one that entered in my head all the same.

Any thoughts on which chars might work best in the group if I got one accepted in the final six?


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi all,

I will be away on Sunday and will not be able to post...I'm looking forward to reading everybody's character.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 24, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Gorstag Buckman
[B]Class:[/B] Warmage
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] Azuth

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +1    +1    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +0          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Sickle                     +0     1d6          20x2
MW Light crossbow          +2     1d8       19-20x2   (+3, 1d8+1 within 30')

[B]Languages:[/B] Chondathan, Illuskan, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Armored Mage(Light), Warmage Edge

[B]Spells/Day:[/B] 5/4 [B]DC:[/B]: 13+spell level

[B]Feats:[/B] Eschew Materials, Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +1          +5
Knowledge(Arcana)          4    +2          +6
Knowledge(Waterdeep)       2    +2          +4
Spellcraft                 4    +2          +6
Diplomacy                  2    +3          +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Light Wooden Shield 3gp 5lb
Masterwork light crossbow 335gp 4lb
20 bolts 2gp 2lb
sickle 6gp 2lb
chain shirt 100gp 25lb
backpack 2gp 2lb
waterskin 1gp 4lb
4 days rations 2gp 4lb
2 sunrods 4 gp 2lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]50lb      [B]Money:[/B] 25gp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 137lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Grayish blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* Gorstag looks much like any other Waterdeep City Guardsman, so many are caught offguard when he casts spells. He inherited his father's gray-blue eyes and blond hair, while his slight body structure came from his mother.

*Background:* Gorstag Buckman grew up in Waterdeep, the son of Darvin and Morya Buckman. Gorstag's parents were members of the Harpers, but left that group when the Moonstars split off. Darvin and Marya are high-level troubleshooters for the Moonstars and are currently overdue (6 months) to return from a mission.

Darvin's contacts got Gorstag into the prestigious College of Waterdeep Warmages. After graduation, Gorstag accepted a commision into the City Guard. Gorstag's commander, Lieutenant Malark has allowed him to go on detached duty in order to learn more about his parents' disappearance. Gorstag is hoping to gain become more powerful in order to be more able to track down his parents and possibly attract the attention of people who can help.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2005)

*Galadath*

Wood elf Druid 1


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Rurik Taklar
Male Shield Dwarf
Region: The Sword Coast
Deity: Dumathoin, Patron of Shield Dwarves

Fighter 1 (Dwarf Fighter Substitution Level 1)

Str 14 (6 pts)
Dex 14 (6 pts)
Con 16 (6 pts, +2 racial)
Int 16 (10 pts)
Wis  8 (0 pts)
Cha  6 (0 pts, -2 racial)

HD: d12+3
HP: 15
AC: 19 (+2 Dex, +5 armor, +2 shield), touch 12, flat-footed 17
BAB: +1
Atk: 
 +4 melee (1d10+2/x3, dwarven waraxe) 
 +3 melee (1d6+2, armor spikes)
 +4 ranged (1d6+2, throwing axe)
 +3 ranged (1d6+2, javelin)
 +3 ranged (1d8/19-20, light crossbow)
 +1 ranged (1d4, spike shooter)

Skills
Climb +0 [4 ranks, +2 Str, -6 acp]
Craft (armorsmithing) +4 (+6 stone or metal) [2 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial]
Craft (stoneworking) +8 [4 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial]
Craft (weaponsmithing) +4 (+6 stone or metal) [2 ranks, +2 Int, +2 racial]
Jump -4 [4 ranks, +2 Str, -6 acp, -4 speed]
Swim +0 [4 ranks, +2 Str, -6 acp]

Feats 
mercantile background (level 1 regional feat)
weapon focus-axes (axe focus-dwarf fighter substitution level)

Languages
Automatic: Common, Dwarven, Illuskan. 
Bonus: Goblin, Terran, Undercommon

Possessions:
breastplate [200 gp, 30 lb]
- armor spikes [+50 gp, +10 lb]
heavy steel shield [20 gp, 15 lb]
- shield sheath [+25 gp, - lb]
dwarven waraxe (with spike shooter) [55 gp, 9 lb]
handaxe [6 gp, 3 lb]
throwing axe (in shield sheath) [8 gp, 2 lb]
javelin [1 gp, 2 lb] x3
light crossbow [35 gp, 4 lb]
bolts (10) [1 gp, 1 lb]
backpack [2 gp, 2 lb]
waterskin [1 gp, 4 lb]
rations [0.5 gp, 1 lb]
bedroll [1 sp, 5 lb]
flint and steel [1 gp, -]
studded leather (wear at night) [25 gp, 20 lb]
buckler [15 gp, 5 lb]
28 pp, 2 gp, 4 sp [1 lb]

carried weight: 118 lb
carrying capacity: 58/116/175
starting gold: 180 gp + 300 gp (mercantile background) + 250 gp (bonus equipment: Five 50-gp gold bars) = 730 gp
acp: -6
asf: 40%


----------



## unleashed (Apr 25, 2005)

*Garret Thorngage*
*Male Stoutheart Halfling Rogue 1*
*Experience Points (required):* 0 (1,000 for 2nd level)
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Patron Deity:* Brandobaris (Master of Stealth, the Irrepressible Scamp)
*Region:* The Western Heartlands

*Height:* 3’3”
*Weight:* 37 lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Brown
*Skin:* Ruddy
*Age:* 25

*Strength* 10 (+0) [12 base (4), -2 racial]
*Dexterity* 18 (+4) [16 base (10), +2 racial]
*Constitution* 14 (+2) [14 base (6)]
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) [14 base (6)]
*Wisdom* 10 (+0) [10 base (2)]
*Charisma* 8 (-1) [8 base (0)]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
Small size, Extra feat at 1st level, +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks, +2 morale bonus on saves against fear, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

*Armour Class:* 17 (10 base, +1 size, +4 Dex, +2 armor) [touch 15, flat-footed 13]
*Armour Check Penalty:* +0
*Hit Dice:* 1d6+2 (6)
*Hit Points:* 8
*Initiative:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 20 feet

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +0/-4

*Weapons*
+1 melee [1d3; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
xx -1 melee / -1 melee (two-weapon fighting)
+1 melee [1d4; 20/x2; bludgeoning; club]

+6 ranged [1d3; 19-20/x2; 10 feet; piercing or slashing; dagger]
xx +4 ranged / +4 ranged (two-weapon fighting)
+6 ranged [1d4; 20/x2; 10 feet; bludgeoning; club]
+6 ranged [1d4; 20/x3; 60 feet; piercing; masterwork shortbow]

[+1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons up to 30 feet]

*Saves*
Fortitude +2 [0 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +6 [2 base, +4 Dex]
Will +0 [0 base, +0 Wis]

*Skills*
Balance +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]
Climb +4 [2 ranks, +2 racial, +0 Str]
Disable Device +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Hide +12 [4 ranks, +4 size, +4 Dex]
Jump +4 [2 ranks, +2 racial, +0 Str]
Listen +6 [4 ranks, +2 racial, +0 Wis]
Move Silently +10 [4 ranks, +2 racial, +4 Dex]
Open Lock +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]
Search +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Spot +4 [+4 ranks, +0 Wis]
Tumble +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats*
Point Blank Shot [stoutheart bonus]
Two-Weapon Fighting [1st level]

*Languages*
Common, Chondathan, Halfling, Gnome, Goblin

*Equipment*
Dagger, small (x2) [2 gp, 0.5 lb]
Club, small [0 gp, 1.5 lb]
Masterwork Shortbow, small [regional, 1 lb]
Arrows, small (x40) [2 gp, 3 lb]
Leather Armor, small [10 gp, 7.5 lb]
Traveler’s Outfit, small

Backpack, small [2 gp, 0.5 lb]
-- Bedroll, small [5 sp, 1.25 lb]
-- Money (10 gp) [0.20 lb]
-- Sack, small (x2) [1 sp, 0.125 lb]
-- Thieves’ Tools 30 gp, 1 lb]
-- Trail Rations, small (x8) [5 sp, 0.25 lb]
-- Waterskin, small [1 gp, 1 lb]

Everburning Torch [110 gp, 1 lb]
-- attached to backpack when required to keep his hands free, otherwise in backpack

Belt pouch, small [1 gp, 0.125 lb]
-- Flint and Steel [1 gp, 0 lb]
-- Money (4 gp, 4 sp) [0.16 lb]

*Total Weight Carried:* 19.11 lbs

*Carrying Capacity [10 Strength]*
*Light:* 24.75 lb. or less; *Medium:* 24.76-49.5 lb.; *Heavy:* 49.51-74.25 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 74.25 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 148.5 lb.; *Drag:* 371.25 lb.

*Money*
14gp, 4sp

*Appearance*
Garret is a tall halfling, with close cropped black hair. His clothing is of dark hues, under which you can see patches of worn leather armor. At his belt are several daggers and a club, and a across his back is a fine shortbow. Taken as a whole he seems very grim, until you catch his warm brown eyes looking at you.

*Background*
Raised on a family farm near the small town of Secomber, Garret was the youngest of seven children. On cold winter nights his mother told the family tales of her earlier life as an adventurer. Garret enjoyed these stories greatly and dreamed of doing such wild and wonderful things himself. As a young child his favorite days those where he was allowed to go into town with his father, as he could see the merchant caravans and the brave adventurers.

When he was old enough Garret began his tasks around the farm, but from the first he found no satisfaction in them. Seeing this his mother began to also instruct him in the skills she had excelled at before settling down, skills she had learned from her own parents. Garret’s greatly enjoyed the extra challenge of learning the skills of a rogue,
which pushed him to his limits.

As Garret grew older and learned more of his roguish skills, he began to notice some mildly disturbing things happening in Secomber when he visited. Some halfling store owners were being extorted by local toughs, so he decided to use his newly mastered skills to teach these thugs a lesson. He procured from these ruffians what they had stolen from the other halflings and returned most of it to those it had been stolen from, keeping a coin or two for his effort.

He left for Waterdeep the day after his 25th birthday, on which his mother presented him with her shortbow which had been hanging over the mantle for as long as he could remember, seeking more exitement and adventure that he could find on the farm or in the generally sleepy town of Secomber...


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey..is there any room left?  I'd love to get on board, or if not, at least as an alt.  I had in mind...and Assimar paladin.  Hey, it's a dungeon, right?

TZ


----------



## Thanee (Apr 25, 2005)

Undermountain (at least what I know about it) was probably the WLD before the WLD. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi all, looks like some great characters so far, nice mix. 







> Any thoughts on which chars might work best in the group if I got one accepted in the final six?




Verbatim, play what you want to play, all three sound good to me.



PC's Accepted [Player]
Luth Stonar N Human Male Cleric of Grumbar [Isida Kep'Tukari]
Garret Thorngage CN Stoutheart Halfling Male Rogue [Unleased]

Provisionaly Accepted [Player]
Rurik Taklar ?? Shield Dwarf Male Fighter [Slientspace]
_Need Alignment and Character Background_
Gorstag Buckman LN Human Male Warmage [Lefferts]
_Need Character Background_
Galadath N Wood Elf Male Druid [Strahd]
_Need Deity and Character Background_


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 26, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hey..is there any room left? I'd love to get on board, or if not, at least as an alt. I had in mind...and Assimar paladin. Hey, it's a dungeon, right?
> 
> TZ




Yup there is still room.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 26, 2005)

After seeing so that thus far the party is pretty melee short handed, I will work on a fighter char. I will not have internet access in the class I am in tomorrow but will work on him via paper and translate him once I get back.

However, if you get a finished char in before me, I have no problem with being an alt.

*suddenly feels foolish for waiting until the last second to get char put in*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

I've started making a Dwarf Fighter -- to focus on fighting, then going Battlesmith (fighter PrC from RoS).  Silentspace said his was going to go Wizard.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 26, 2005)

I updated the word document of Galadath

Diety : Rillifane Rallathil (Elven god of forests)
I'll write the background soon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Whee!  Thanks Chosen!  

And Verbatim, I'm not entirely bad at melee.  My character is a big, strong brute with a big warhammer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Mardin Nalik
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 1
[B]Race:[/B] Gold Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[b]Region:[/b] The Rift
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 15 +2 (08p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (04p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 15 (1d12+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (05p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -6         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +3          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0          +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Warhammer                 +4     1d8+2      x3
Dwarven Waraxe            +4     1d10+2     x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Gold Dwarf Abilities (listed below)

[B]Feats:[/B] Axe Focus, Weapon Focus (Warhammer)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8        [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   0    +0    +2    +6
Craft (armorsmithing)      4    +0    +2    +6
Craft (weaponsmithing)     4    +0    +2    +6
XXXX                       X    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Warhammer                12gp    5lb
Dwarven Waraxe           30gp    8lb
Heavy Wooden Shield       7gp   10lb
Scalemail                50gp   30lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
-Bedroll                  1sp    5lb
-Rations (2)              1gp    2lb
-Waterskin                1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]66lb      [B]Money:[/B] 75gp 18sp 10cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                66   133   200   200  1000

[B]Age:[/B] 50
[B]Height:[/B] 4'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 150lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Mardin tries to be ready for anything, but obviously does not know what to bring in order to do that.  He carries a warhammer at one hip and a dwarven waraxe at the other, with his shield covering his backpack on his back.  When he left his home, he had some fine equipment made by his own hands, but had to sell it for money.  He now carries only basic equipment, saving up to rebuy his old equipment.  

*Background:* Mardin grew up as a lot of Dwarves from the South did -- in the Rift, surrounded by a number of Dwarven experts, in a city where the Dwarven heritage pierces the soul.  He hadn't even seen a non-Dwarf until he was 20, on his first trip to Hammer and Anvil.

His clan is a line of craftsmen and smiths -- a strong and talented family.  They are not widely known, but are locally respected in Underhome.  Members of his clan generally fall into one of two categories: those that study the arcane arts and those that study smithing, and Mardin was not smart enough to be successful with the arcane arts.

Mardin trained and eventually became a pretty good smith, but the memories of Hammer and Anvil persisted in his mind... What else had he not seen in the world?  What other tools and techniques could he learn to use?  How much of the world is there?  He could have looked at books for rough answers to these questions, but his thirst for adventure had been discovered, and he has no patience for books anyway.  Still a young Dwarf, Mardin left Underhome in search of adventure.

[smallcaps]Mardin's Arrival in Waterdeep[/smallcaps][sblock]Well, he left Underhome in search of adventure and wants to see stuff that's really different. He'd be drawn to the North because that'd be naturally the most different place from the South. He wasn't walking when he left home, he'd have taken a caravan or something around Faerun. He wouldn't walk through Faerun fighting stuff in the wild -- he'd die. He probably bounced from city to city and, eventually, made his way to the Waterdeep area. Maybe he heard of a job there and came there specifically, but he probably could afford the trip -- he just can't afford much else.[/sblock]

*Notes:*
[smallcaps]Gold Dwarf Abilities[/smallcaps]:[sblock]+2 Constitution, –2 Dexterity.

Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).

Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.

Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.

Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against aberrations: Gold dwarves are trained in special combat techniques against the many bizarre creatures that live in the Underdark.

+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.

+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.

+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

Automatic Languages: Common, Dwarven, Home Region. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Shaaran, Terran, and Untheric.

Favored Class: Fighter. A multiclass dwarf ’s fighter class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing[/sblock][smallcaps]Progression:[/smallcaps][sblock]1 Axe Focus
1 Weapon Focus (Warhammer)
2 Combat Expertise
3 Endurance
4 Power Attack
6 Cleave
6 Sense Weakness
8 (start Battlesmith?)[/sblock]


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 27, 2005)

Updated Gorstag's appearance and background. Let me know if it's OK.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 27, 2005)

A few minor changes. My alignment is now Neutral not Chaotic Neutral, and added to my backstory.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 27, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Updated Gorstag's appearance and background. Let me know if it's OK.




I added Gorstag in to the party!


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 27, 2005)

Jdvn1, I like your character, but how is going to get from the Great Rift to Waterdeep?


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 27, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> After seeing so that thus far the party is pretty melee short handed, I will work on a fighter char. I will not have internet access in the class I am in tomorrow but will work on him via paper and translate him once I get back.
> 
> However, if you get a finished char in before me, I have no problem with being an alt.
> 
> *suddenly feels foolish for waiting until the last second to get char put in*




If you get your character in soon, I'll go with 7 instead of 6. Afterall it is the Undermountain....muhahhaa


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey kids, rock out....put me down as an alt, I'm a little booked for now.

Cheers,
TZ


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Chosen of Valkur said:
			
		

> Jdvn1, I like your character, but how is going to get from the Great Rift to Waterdeep?



Good question!

...



Oh, I should answer that.

Well, I hadn't considered it because I didn't know where the Undermountain was, so I'll come up with something right now.  Well, he left Underhome in search of adventure and wants to see stuff that's really different.  He'd be drawn to the North because that'd be naturally the most different place from the South.  He wasn't walking when he left home, he'd have taken a caravan or something around Faerun.  He wouldn't walk through Faerun fighting stuff in the wild -- he'd die.  He probably bounced from city to city and, eventually, made his way to the Waterdeep area.  Maybe he heard of a job there and came there specifically, but he probably could afford the trip -- he just can't afford much else.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2005)

I will get him posted ASAP...I am going with a 1/2 orc Paladin of Hoar. If it is okay with you, I would like to use the racial substitution swap and take righteous fury vice Smite evil.

*gets cracking to get char ready*


----------



## unleashed (Apr 28, 2005)

Chosen of Valkur said:
			
		

> Jdvn1, I like your character, but how is going to get from the Great Rift to Waterdeep?




Perhaps he got to Waterdeep via Undermountain (due to being sucked into a portal and taken there). He was just fortunate it dropped him near an exit


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Perhaps he got to Waterdeep via Undermountain (due to being sucked into a portal and taken there). He was just fortunate it dropped him near an exit



Hey, whatever floats his boat.  Mine explanation _might_ make more sense, though.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2005)

I apologize on the crudeness of my backstory, but I was just trying to whip something up real fast and this was the best I could do. While I really think Mavox's alignment is closer to LN than LG, I played it safe and went with the LG spot.

So here goes nothing...Mavox Paladin of Hoar

Here's the rough draft of my character.

*Mavox of Hoar
Male Half-Orc Paladin 1 of Hoar*
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Patron Deity:* Hoar
*Region:* Waterdeep
*Height:* 6'4''
*Weight:* 240lbs
*Hair:* Bald
*Eyes:* Green
*Age:* 20

*Str:* 14 (+2) [4 points]  
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Int:* 10 (+0) [4 points]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 12 (+1) [6 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Aura of Good, Detect Evil, Righteous Fury 1/day*(RaoD), Darkvision: 60', Orc Blood. Righteous Fury: Mavox can fly into a fury of righteous fervor once per day, dealing powerful blows to his enemies. Entering a righteous fury is a free action. While in a righteous fury, Mavox gains a +2 morale bonus on melee weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by 1 for every four class levels, to +3 at 4th level, +4 at 8th level, up to a maximum of +7 at 20th level. Mavox remains in rhia dury for 1 round plus 1 round per point of Charisma bonus (minimum 1 round). At 5th level, and every five class levels thereafter, Mavox may enter this righteous fury one additional time per day. This benefit replaces the smite evil ability. Mavox will never gain any daily use of smite evil. 

*Hit Dice:* 1d12+2 (racial substitution at 1st level)
*HP:*14
*AC:* 15 (+1 Dex, +4 armor) [touch 11, flat-footed 14]
*ACP:* -2
*Init:* +3 (+1 Dex +2 Thug Feat)
*Speed:* 30ft (30 ft. with armor)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +1 [+0 base, +1 Dex]
Will +1 [+0 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +4 (1d8+2/19-20x2/S, MW Longsword)  
*Ranged Atk:* +2 (1d6+2/x2/30 ft./S, Javelin)

*Skills:*
Intimidate: +7 (4 ranks +1 Cha +2 Feat)
Profession (Sailor): +2 (1 ranks +1 Wis)
Knowledge (Religion): +2 (2 ranks)
Sense Motive: +2 (1 rank + 1 Wis)

*Feats:*
Thug (1st lvl feat, regional)

*Languages:*  Common, Orc, Chondathon

*Equipment*
*MW Longsword* – regional equipment (4 lbs)
*5 Javelins* – 5gp (10 lbs)
*Chain shirt* – 100gp (25 lbs)
*Coral holy symbol of Hoar* - 5gp (1 lb)
*Belt pouch* - 1gp (1/2 lb)
*Traveler’s outfit* - free
*Backpack* - 2gp (2 lbs)
~*Bedroll* - 5sp (5 lbs)
~*Waterskin* – 1gp (4 lbs)
~* Two day’s worth of trail rations* – 1gp (2 lbs)
~*Manacles, Masterwork*- 50gp (2lbs) 

*Total weight carried:* 55 lbs, light load.

*Money*
14gp, 5sp

*Appearance:*  Mavox is tall, heavily muscled, with a shaved head and a pair of predatory emerald eyes.  Multiple piercings cover his face, from his eyebrows to his lips. A thin scar, which matches Hoar’s lightning bolt symbol he wears around his neck, runs across his face, starting at just below his right eye and curves to his chin. His chain mesh shirt is well-worn, but the longsword he carries at his side, Hoar’s symbol is etched on the blade and scabbard, is obviously a masterfully crafted blade. Around his neck he wears a coral medallion of Hoar.

*Personality:*  While many paladins preach about the wonders of their faith, Mavox believes that the best sermons can be delivered through action. As such, he does not mix words and he speaks his mind freely and bluntly. While he has been known to ruffle a few feathers among the other good clergymen in Waterdeep, especially those who claim to want to help those in the Dock District, none can argue that the streets are a little safer now that Mavox, as well as Hoar, has started patrolling the streets.

*Background:* Mavox was born the bastard child of a bar wench who was willing to trade a feminine touch for a pouch full of silver. Dropped at the base of a shrine dedicated to Eldath, Mavox grew up an orphan in the seedy Dock District of Waterdeep. Thanks to his orcish blood, he grew up fast and strong, but tempered with a level head on his shoulders and an instinctive ability to survive on his own.

As he got older, he worked as a hired hand on several of the fishing boats in the harbor and took to the life of a mariner quite well, but each time he pulled back into port, it seemed to his eyes that his home slid closer and closer into an abyss of no return. Feeling helpless, Mavox began praying to any of the gods that would listen for a means to right the wrongs he saw. However, it seemed to him that none of the gods listened and soon he began to simply take matters into his own hands.

Mavox’s plan worked briefly, but when the thieves’ guild heard of his “crusade” they taught the young half-orc a lesson they felt sure he would not forget; they hogtied him and threw him into the harbor to drown.

As he struggled for freedom, his hands found a jagged piece of coral and as he sawed through the tough rope, he swore that if he survived this, he would have his vengeance on those who attacked him. The coral seemed to pulse briefly in his hands and with only a few more passes he had freed his hands.

Swimming to the surface and drawing in a deep breath, Mavox saw that the guildsmen had departed and as a storm rolled in, Mavox once again promised he would have his revenge and as if the storm agreed with him a heavy boom of thunder echoed his promise in the night sky.

For the next three nights, Mavox followed each member of the trio that had left him for dead, and each night as he claimed his vengeance upon them, he felt a power awakening inside of his soul. As he stood over the fallen body of the third hired thug, Hoar came to Mavox in a vision and the half-orc quickly pledged his service and life to him.

Since that night, Mavox has learned much of Hoar through his prayers and the Docks have gained a dark angel in Mavox. Living in a hut that threatens to fall apart every time a strong wind blows across the bay, Mavox has built a small shrine to Hoar and all know that if you have been wronged and the guards will not help you, there is one who will…


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's my character.

```
[B]Name: Langan Stonecutter[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard (Evoker)
[B]Race:[/B] Shield Dwarf
[B]Region:[/B] Waterdeep
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Marthammor Duin

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 6 (1d4+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (04p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (02p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10
+4 Dodge bonus to AC against Giant-type monsters

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +2          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +2          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells and spell-like effects

[B]Weapon                   Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Crossbow, light            +2     1d8+0     19-20/x2
Dagger (alchemical silver) +0     1d4-1     19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Chondathan, Draconic, Dwarf, Illuskan, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60 ft.
Stonecunning
Stability
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll, Thunder Twin.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              4    +2          +6
Diplomacy                  0    -1    +2    +1
Intimidate                 0    -1    +2    +1
Knowledge (arcane)         4    +3          +7
Knowledge (architecture)   4    +3          +7
Search (cc)                2    +3          +5
Spellcraft                 4    +3          +7
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal

[B]Equipment:                      Cost  Weight[/B]
Dagger (alchemical silver)      22gp    1lb
Crossbow, light                 35gp    4lb
 Bolts, crossbow (10)            1gp    1lb
Wooden holy symbol               1gp    0lb
Spell component pouch            5gp    2lb
Backpack                         2gp    2lb
Pouch, belt                      1gp    0.5lb
Bedroll                          1sp    5lb
Explorer's outfit (worn)         0gp    0lb
Sack                             1sp    0.5lb
Sunrod (3)                       6gp    3lb
Rations, trail (2 days)          1gp    2lb
Waterskin (x1)                   1gp    4lb
Spellbook, wizard's              0gp    3lb
Flint and steel                  1gp    0lb
Chalk, 1 piece                   1cp    0lb
Candle (5)                       5cp    0lb
Ink pen                          1sp    0lb
Ink (1 oz. vial) (2)            16gp    0lb
Parchment (10 sheets)            2gp    0lb
Potion of cure light wounds     50gp    0.1lb
Case, scroll                     1gp    0.5lb
 scroll of alarm                25gp    0lb
 scroll of endure elements      25gp    0lb
 scroll of hold portal          25gp    0lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B] 28.6lb    [B]Money:[/B] 59gp  6sp  4cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 66
[B]Height:[/B] 4'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned

[B]Wizard Spells Prepared[/B] (3+1/2+1: save DC 13 + level):
0-detect magic, flare, mage hand, ray of frost;
1-magic missile (2), magic weapon.

[B]Wizard Spells Known:[/B]
Evoker Specialist: Forbidden schools--Illusion and Necromancy
0-All;
1-burning hands, grease, mage armor, magic missile, magic weapon, Tenser's
floating disk.
```
Background:
Langan is the second son of the Stonecutter family living in Waterdeep. He and his older brother, Eig, were among those born as a result of the Thunder Blessing. His father Duncan is an engineer working in the city. His mother Frigga takes care of the homestead with an expert hand. Since Eig is being groomed to take over the family business, Langan was free to learn the Art. His mentor, Lanya of Waterdeep, treated him well. She tended to favor Langan, since he worked harder at learning the Art than her other apprentices. They regarded the dwarf as a curiosity, instead of an equal.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Way too many Shield Dwarves for my taste around here...


----------



## unleashed (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, whatever floats his boat.  Mine explanation _might_ make more sense, though.




You never know with that old trickster Halaster.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 28, 2005)

At least I won't be slowing down the party by myself, with a bunch of the dour folk along.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hm, three short people in the party, three tall.

Interesting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

It's kinda like that cell phone commercial, with all the bars...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't think I've seen that one.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 28, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I apologize on the crudeness of my backstory, but I was just trying to whip something up real fast and this was the best I could do. While I really think Mavox's alignment is closer to LN than LG, I played it safe and went with the LG spot.
> 
> So here goes nothing...Mavox Paladin of Hoar
> 
> Here's the rough draft of my character.




All right added you into the party, Verbatim.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 28, 2005)

Jdvn1, added your PC to the party as well. Caravan to Waterdeep it is.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 28, 2005)

Steve, I added your character as well.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay I think we have a party. 2 Fighter-types, 2 Wizards-types, 1 Cleric and 1 Rogue.

I am putting Strad and Silentspace as an Alt, have not heard from them in a couple of days.

So this is the party roster:
Luth Stonar N Human Male Cleric of Grumbar [Isida Kep'Tukari]
Garret Thorngage N Stoutheart Halfling Male Rogue [Unleased]
Gorstag Buckman LN Human Male Warmage [Lefferts]
Movox of Hoar LG Half-Orc Male Paladin [Verbatim]
Mardin Nalik LG Gold Dwarf Male Fighter [Jdvn1]
Lagan Stonecutter LG Sheild Dwarf Male Wizard (Evoker) [Steve Jung]

I'll start the game thread tomorrow in the Playing the Game forum sometime tomorrow afternoon. Also I will post at least once a day (except for the next couple of Sundays), please also try to post at least once a day. 

Welcome to Undermountain!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

Silentspace started a thread to say that he's be sporadic for a few weeks.  I don't recall the specifics, but it's in this forum.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2005)

Chosen: Just out of curiousity, what are your thoughts on having a LN paladin? While I have no problem playing him as LG, I do think at times his vengence mindset might be better suited to LN, even if his goals are "good".

I see him as a very vigilante char who feels he only has to answer to the laws that Hoar have for him, and while it would be nice if those laws matched those of Waterdeep, if they don't so be it.

I know this is all proly a moot point since we are heading into a dungeon, but just wanted to ask...


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool. Thanks, Chosen. I'll have to add some more to my background. It's a bit sparse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 29, 2005)

*Galadath*

Yo, I'm here.
I was working on Galadath background

Bacground:
Born in the highforest, Galadath always loved to walk in the forest, be in nature
and interact with the animals. he had little contact with the human cities.
Galadath came to Waterdeep because he was on a trail after an Half orc.
He saw the Half Orc kills a numerous forest animals and chopping some rare young trees.
Galadath found out that the half orc was some kind of warlock, searching spell components for his spells.


I'll develop the character more, soon.
If you can still add me in.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, Steve, out of curiousity, what are your prohibited schools?


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 29, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yo, I'm here.
> I was working on Galadath background
> 
> Bacground:
> ...




Sure I will add you in as well, I'll go with 7 PC's, you guys might need it. 

Also are you changing your Region from Evermeet to the High Forest? Don't forget your regional bonus equipment too.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Chosen: Just out of curiousity, what are your thoughts on having a LN paladin? While I have no problem playing him as LG, I do think at times his vengence mindset might be better suited to LN, even if his goals are "good".
> 
> I see him as a very vigilante char who feels he only has to answer to the laws that Hoar have for him, and while it would be nice if those laws matched those of Waterdeep, if they don't so be it.
> 
> I know this is all proly a moot point since we are heading into a dungeon, but just wanted to ask...




Umm well to be honest I'm a bit of a traditionalist when it comes to Paly's. So I perfer LG, but that doesn't mean you can't be somewhat vengfull, as long as it is justified, and it isn't to over the top.  Kinda LG but leans towards LN. Also we will mostly be in a dungeon, so it should not be to big of an issue.


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 29, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Hey, Steve, out of curiousity, what are your prohibited schools?




Good catch, did you pick your prohibited schools yet Steve? 

Also did you take your regional equipment?


----------



## Chosen of Valkur (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay made the first post for the game. I am assuming nobody knows each other and that you are all shopping in the same area; Anchoret's Court in the Southern Ward.


----------



## Steve Jung (Apr 29, 2005)

Chosen of Valkur said:
			
		

> Good catch, did you pick your prohibited schools yet Steve?
> 
> Also did you take your regional equipment?



Oops, forgot to write that down. Thanks guys. They are Illusion and Necromancy. Langan disdains trickery and loathes the dark arts. Does he qualify for regional equipment? He's a dwarf wizard from Waterdeep, not exactly a favored combination.  I'll check when I get home.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks like I got bumped from the game. Best of luck to all.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 30, 2005)

Chosen of Valkur said:
			
		

> Sure I will add you in as well, I'll go with 7 PC's, you guys might need it.
> 
> Also are you changing your Region from Evermeet to the High Forest? Don't forget your regional bonus equipment too.




I don't have the book with me, can you tell me what the regional bonus equipment plz.


----------



## Lefferts (May 15, 2005)

I will be away from my computer Mon, Tues, and possibly Wed of this week. Feel free to autopilot Gorstag. Hopefully Undermountain won't have killed him by the time I get back.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 23, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Chosen of Valkur recently?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

He hasn't been on since the 14th...  and he doesn't have his e-mail address up or I'd e-mail him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2005)

Well, we could ask a moderator to email him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2005)

*moves this game to his dead PbP list*

I'd like to keep playing this, so if the GM comes back, someone tell me.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 7, 2005)

You had more patience than I, Jdvn1.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 8, 2005)

I had him emailed, then waited a week after the email was sent.  I was just lazy in having him emailled.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 8, 2005)

No response to the email?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nope.  If I get one, I'll let you guys know right away, though.

If CoV even replied to say, "I'm alive, but busy," I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Wake up, everyone! Chosen of Valkur is alive! The system works! 


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I did not see this sooner (I really need to check my yahoo mail more often). I havent been around for because my old PC died and I've been in the processes of building a new one. Unfortunatly I wasn't able to leave a message as my work blocks ENworld (grrr). I should be all set by the end of the week with my new PC and back on the internet. Im not sure if anybody is still intrested in starting back up.



I'm still interested, how about you guys?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice work. I had given up the game for dead. Langan Stonesplitter is ready to go.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

That's two dwarves? We're ready to take on anything.


----------



## Lefferts (Jul 18, 2005)

Guess I'll stop looking for another game to try a Warmage in. I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2005)

w00t!  Glad to hear Chosen isn't dead or something.  Luth Stonar is ready to rock!


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

Works for me, Garret Thorngage ready to go...now I just have to resubscribe to those threads.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

So we're missing Verbatim and Strahd? They've each been gone for a few days, though. I'll wait a couple of days and them email them.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 14, 2005)

Well it's been nearly a month since Jdvn1 heard from CoV, so with nothing happening in that time and no explanation as to why I'm definitely out now, even if this game does eventually manage to get off the ground again. Best of luck to those still hanging around!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 14, 2005)

I am going to have to bow out of this one for now. While I wish you all well, I have too much on my plate at the moment to be an active member.

Best wishes all...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hm, 'tis a shame. I wonder what happened.


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, 'tis a shame. I wonder what happened.




Yeah, and I was really looking forward to a good dungeon crawl. Oh well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 16, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I was really looking forward to a good dungeon crawl. Oh well.



 I was looking forward to my first FR game.  Isn't every D&D player supposed to have tried it?


----------

